# Valentina Kozlova International Contemporary Dance competition April 28, 29



## AlbokVideo

Hello Everybody,
For your information:

Valentina Kozlova International Contemporary Dance competition (VKIBC) is going to take place in New York at the Symphony Space Theater on April 28, 29

There will be Live Video of the competition available as Pay-Per-View on this site
http://albokvideo.com/dance-competitions/vkibc/


----------

